# Burn cream and pregnancy?



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there

I managed to burn my arm quite badly on an iron last week   Went to the doctors who perscribed me antibiotics and a cream called Silver Sulfadiazine.  She knew that I was pregnant and checked in her books if they were ok in pregnancy, which she said they were.  
I picked up the cream today and on the leaflet it said not to take if pregnant?
Really don't want to take anything that could potentially harm my baby for what is just a burn.

Any advice would be great.
Thankyou.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Baxy,

Sorry to hear about the iron burn, they can be quite nasty   I'm assuming that the burn is bad enough/deep enough for the GP to be worried about infection and that's why she's prescribed antib's and cream.

The cream isn't licensed for use in pregnancy but the company advice is that it can be used if benefit outweighs risk. It can't be used at term (37+ weeks) which is probably why the leaflet says don't use. It should be okay for a short time just now as you are still in second tri.

It really is a great cream for burns and helps prevent any local infection and promotes quicker healing. It's also really important that you don't get an infection from the burn as it can be really hard to shift if it gets into the skin and in the long run that won't be good for your health (and subsequently for bubs).

Hope this helps put your mind at ease. It should be fine for a short time.

Maz x


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Thankyou so much for the speedy reply!!
Think the doctor thought it was infected already as it was starting to go red around the burn. Started taking the anti b's very quickly and seems to be getting better already. 
Thankyou so much for the words about the cream, think I will put it on tonight now!!


----------

